# Progesterone Suppositories after IUI??



## Hopeful 43

Hello, I'm 43 and on round two of fertility treatments with last IUI on 11/9, and doing progesterone suppository 2/day. Today I started what appears to be a period, not heavy but more than "spotting." I don't have pregnancy blood test until 11/21, couple days. Not sure if I should still use the progesterone if this remains on the light side (flow) or should I consider this my period and stop. 
Anyone ever have this situation? 
My husband and I are trying for our first child. Very hopeful, but also guarded.

Thank you.


----------



## tulip1975

You're only 10dpiui. I would wait and keep taking them. If you are taking progesterone, you shouldn't get an early period. 

My last cycle, I had spotting at the time my period was due, and then two weeks later I had a 4-hour "period". I was pregnant.


----------



## Letsgo

Hi there, 
I agree with tulip. Keep taking until you can get in touch with clinic and they tell you otherwise. Each body responds so differently to fertility drugs that it is hard to say. I hope you are doing all right. It is so tough being on this roller coaster. I wish you and your husband the very best.


----------



## dan-o

Keep taking them! I bled and spotted lightly from 5dpo-11dpo this time (red blood and small clots on two occasions) despite taking progesterone 2x daily from 2dpo.

I have had a very short lp on a couple of occasions on clomid (were you medicated?) so it could be AF, but I deffo wouldn't want to risk it in case it's implantation bleeding like mine was!


----------

